# Heartbreaking scenario from Lyft.



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

The tears just came to my eyes when I read this. It's more moving than My Octopus Teacher.

I came across it because I noticed a section on the app I hadn't seen before called "your feedback." In it I found out my account was at risk. Presumably from cancelling every ride I'm switched to or which is put in my queue without trip info. I'm a platinum driver with 96% driving score but my account is still at risk. Go figure. Fortunately there were a series of "lessons" from Lyft to help me rectify the situation. And believe me, I am never going to jeopardize a passenger's schedule again because I have learned that they are a human being!

For a company so obsessed with avoiding cancellations why do they keep switching trips and adding rides to queues they know drivers don't want?

I look forward to the lawsuit regarding drivers deactivated for canceling rides they didn't accept.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Lyft is 10 times worse then uber and that's saying ALOT !!!


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

My, how heartbreaking! I'm going to cry myself to sleep tonight. /s

It's fitting that they're comparing getting a Lyft to getting a bus since it appeals to the same type of passengers.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

The ride switch can be to your advantage. For instance you are on a CTB and you get a long pickup. Just take a break and wait for the ride to get switched. 

As for the unwanted que rides. You can always select "Turn ride requests off" and avoid the blind ping.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The pax is collateral damage. I make accept, decline, and cancel decisions for *me*.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heartbreaking you lost home & car due to not being able to pay bills due to Lyft or Uber not paying what you are really worth.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Cancelling on paxhole is priceless. I don't do lyft only Uber and enjoy cancelling those reservations rides.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Imagine this. You want to go hang out at the weed dispensary, but you have no car to get you there because your vehicle was impounded again after your last DUI, and there's no available car to steal.








You're worried a bus won't get you there because you've been permanently banned by the bus line due to your unruly behavior and the multiple violent infractions caused by you against the bus drivers, and Lyft is more reliable because your able to open multiple Lyft accounts every time you become banned by the Lyft platform.








But, after being matched with a driver and waiting 5 minutes, you see that your Lyft driver has shuffled your nasty ass because he recognized you as the cheap no-good non-tipping trouble-making ghetto rat who piled into his tiny X vehicle with 8 of your ghetto rat homies, three of whom took turns sitting in the vehicle as "anchors" while the rest of your homies spent hours taking turns sniffing all the different buds at the weed dispensary. Then, you made your Lyft driver stop at a different weed dispensary. Next, another stop at the liquor store. After that, another stop at the Taco Bell, resulting in two of the homies puking up much of the contents inside the Lyft vehicle. Then you left the Lyft driver "one star" and complained the Lyft driver was racist so you could get another future free ride.








NO SHIT, LYFT!
You & your ghetto-rat passengers can go 🖕👱‍♂️🖕 yourselves!


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

If the pax has a job that requires them to be at a meeting on time - perhaps they should consider a job change? Something more flexible? I’d be happy to refer them to drive for Lyft so I can collect a referral fee.

Of course, I hear Lyft is sneaky and doesn’t pay the referral fees they promise - so it might not be profitable for me.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 657107
> 
> 
> The tears just came to my eyes when I read this. It's more moving than My Octopus Teacher.
> ...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 657107
> 
> 
> The tears just came to my eyes when I read this. It's more moving than My Octopus Teacher.
> ...


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

I always turn on last ride. Pax cancel left and right when added to your Q. But that's ok.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 657107
> 
> 
> The tears just came to my eyes when I read this. It's more moving than My Octopus Teacher.
> ...


Every driver is technically at risk.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> For a company so obsessed with avoiding cancellations why do they keep switching trips and adding rides to queues they know drivers don't want?


Meanwhile, Lyft explains to investors that the reason they can't get enough drivers is because they aren't paying them enough, and that they will have to increase driver pay as a result. 

I wonder if Lyft really doesn't know that their failure to share more of the revenue from pax is only one of the reasons why they can't get enough drivers. As we know, their explanation to their investors for the low driver count should also include driver rejection of Lyft due to Lyft's constant threats to fire drivers, the constant ride cancellations and ride switches and the withdrawal of an effective driver support function. Nobody wants to work in conditions where they are constantly berated and threatened with being fired, especially when it's for same things that the company does itself. 

As hard as I try, I can't understand companies that know that they are dependent upon their labour force for their success, but prefer to treat the people in it as poorly as possible. It's most bizarre.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

4848 said:


> The ride switch can be to your advantage. For instance you are on a CTB and you get a long pickup. Just take a break and wait for the ride to get switched.


Then they threaten to fire you in an "Your account is at risk" email for not making progress towards passengers, lol.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

DriveLV said:


> If the pax has a job that requires them to be at a meeting on time - perhaps they should consider a job change? Something more flexible? I’d be happy to refer them to drive for Lyft so I can collect a referral fee.
> 
> Of course, I hear Lyft is sneaky and doesn’t pay the referral fees they promise - so it might not be profitable for me.


Not that,either leave early or pay more $ for a reliable means of transportation. I don't want to drive to the airport or take public transportation.

I either give myself extra time b.c stuff can happen w Lyft or Uber. It might cost me almost double . If I want more reinsurance, I'll use a car service.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Presumably from cancelling every ride I'm switched to or which is put in my queue without trip info. I'm a platinum driver with 96% driving score but my account is still at risk. Go figure


Presumably you have canceled many, and Presumably you can not have 96% Platinum doing so. Fake news ?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Presumably you have canceled many, and Presumably you can not have 96% Platinum doing so. Fake news ?




















Depends how many rides you do.

Seem to have graduated from "at risk of deactivation" to "at risk of suspension."

As has been pointed out, with Lyft you're just "at risk" whatever you do. Which only creates an uncomfortable driving experience.

I suggest Fox if you're looking for fake news.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 657262
> 
> View attachment 657261
> 
> ...


 "Let's start your next lesson"










Today's word, boys and girls, is "patronising". Can you say "patronising"?

Lol, they are clueless.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I suggest Fox if you're looking for fake news.


As if MSDNC were any better? They all have hyperbolic opinions or lies of of some type.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Well, that driver provided an invaluable lesson to your passenger, Lyft >>> be sure to leave (order ride) with enough time for any potential delays. These delays may include cancellations, heavy traffic or weather conditions.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

@New2This "these" people are bad mouthing Lyft without you ...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> @New2This "these" people are bad mouthing Lyft without you ...


**** Lyft 

Happy now?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

The second paragraph is actually not true. A bus route is much more reliable than Lyft (or Uber) has ever been. 

They need a proof reader and a kick in the pants.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> As if MSDNC were any better?


MSDNC?... Oh, you mean MSLSD! 😁


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 657107
> 
> 
> The tears just came to my eyes when I read this. It's more moving than My Octopus Teacher.
> ...


--------------------------------------------
This upsets you ?? Or are you being sarcastic ?? This should have been a known fact from day one, also, if you read the T.O.S. that you signed when registering to drive, it CLEARLY states that you agree to accept and complete every ride sent to you by Lyft. There is nothing about " Cherry Picking " rides or only accept high paying trips.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Seems like bad planning on the part of the person going to that meeting. It's not like the "important meeting" was scheduled ten minutes ago. If so, moron should have already been in the office.

or:

Zoom, conference calling, webinars? And who needs Lyft?


----------



## Rideshare grinder (7 mo ago)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 657107
> 
> 
> The tears just came to my eyes when I read this. It's more moving than My Octopus Teacher.
> ...


Lyft system is a software with no brains and emotions.
Execution is dismal. 

They don't care about their Pax pick up time or drivers switching whatsoever.
I came across so many times, Pax had to wait 1 hour or more for a car.
Lyft can not even add a surge or any bonus dollars to a passenger pick who's been waiting for an hour.

Eventually passengers will realize that Lyft is not reliable. And they will all start quit it.
It's a matter of time.

And lyft thinks that the cheaper they do it, they will get those customers.
They got it all wrong and reading the comments confirms it to me.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Platinum huh? Does that get you discounts on shit that is inflated in price already?
Better off being wood or dirt status and getting your own Costco membership.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

4848 said:


> The ride switch can be to your advantage. For instance you are on a CTB and you get a long pickup. Just take a break and wait for the ride to get switched.
> 
> As for the unwanted que rides. You can always select "Turn ride requests off" and avoid the blind ping.


The problem is, and I am sure there should be a lawsuit against Lyft for it, is a long pick up is accepted because and after 5 miles, they switch to another ride that is 3.5 miles away! You are now going to need to go 8.5 miles to pick up this person without any info on rating, time distance and direction. BUT WAIT! That 2nd rider has now cancelled within 2 minutes and the first ride doesn't even exist on the app. You went 6.1 miles and no cancellation fee for you. Try telling support about this and they have absolutely no record of the first ride.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Rampage said:


> Platinum huh? Does that get you discounts on shit that is inflated in price already?
> Better off being wood or dirt status and getting your own Costco membership.


Platinum gets you more than that. 4 destination applications per 24 hours and if you take a break during a 3 ride streak, they will extend the time past the ending to get back on. Only Platinum offers that.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Still not worth taking all the shit rides to get the ribbon.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

LOL, all these donkeys chasing their carrot on a stick through these wood to platinum designs on both apps, you should be ashamed to be called human.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> As if MSDNC were any better? They all have hyperbolic opinions or lies of of some type.


The other end of the same shitty stick.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

how about the scenario where you accept a ping for who you think is an acceptably rated rider, from an acceptable pickup location, and using your gold+ rewards that you earned to see that it is an acceptable length trip in an acceptable direction.

but halfway to the pickup, lyft either snatches it away from you, or worse, replaces it with a random trip that may or may not be acceptable to your standards. and if you cancel on them, threatening your livelihood and all sorts of verbal harassment

can you rely on Lyft next time to not pull these shenanigans? will you trust lyft to not play any more stupid games that you despise?


----------



## Mkyley (6 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> Then they threaten to fire you in an "Your account is at risk" email for not making progress towards passengers, lol.


Then they throw me offline with a timer counting down 19 minutes until I can take rides again because I declined too many in a row…. Well now your dumb ass company just made SURE all those ride requests will have a harder time getting a driver for the next 29 min because u took a driver off the road for making smart decisions about how they are going to use their gas and vehicle lol


----------



## Mkyley (6 mo ago)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 657262
> 
> View attachment 657261
> 
> ...


You spelled CNN wrong


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

such a feisty new member. all that built up rage, oh my!!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Presumably you have canceled many, and Presumably you can not have 96% Platinum doing so. Fake news ?


Lyft says you cannot be penalized for cancelling those coming into your queue.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

OCBob said:


> Lyft says you cannot be penalized for cancelling those coming into your queue.


they lied


----------

